# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Hardlopen slecht voor je knieën? Krijg antwoord in een nieuw, medisch tv-programma!

## tvprogramma

Ben je een fervent hardloper, maar heb je last van je knieën?
Loop je wellicht verkeerd? Heb je het verkeerde schoeisel? Of ligt het toch aan je gewrichten?

Je krijgt de unieke mogelijkheid om deze vraag rechtstreeks te stellen aan een sportarts/specialist tijdens de tv-opnamen op zaterdag 4 oktober 2014.

Het betreft een niet-commercieel programma waarin een team van artsen en deskundigen die dag klaar zit om allerlei gezondheids- en medische vragen te beantwoorden. Van huisarts tot specialist, van diëtist tot verslavingsdeskundige. Mocht er aanleiding zijn, dan kan er direct vervolgonderzoek plaats vinden. Iedere vraag is welkom, op elke vraag krijg je antwoord!

Interesse? Meld je vraag en NAW-gegevens aan bij [email protected]

----------

